# Sooner



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Word I get on the open is a triple with heavy cover. Sorry that is all I have 

Aaron*


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Derby call backs to the 2nd series 1-2-3-5-6-7-8-9-10-13. I will post some pictures later


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Call backs to the 3rd series of the derby: 2-3-5-6-7-8-10


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Open was a triple, right to left with right bird about 150 yards through cover and small trees. Middle bird was through cover deep about 225, flier to the left shot over a road into high cover. Good test. right bird and left bird had good slots to them, but if dogs got outof there they could get lost or switch from one bird to the next. Winds picked up and dogs got pushed into no man's land en route to the long bird. About 50% mortality rate when I lost interest and left (ie, failed the test). Windy, windy day, and I'm sure the test got harder as the day went on.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Good description Tim, Well placed marks, heavey cover, Okie wind 20 to 30 with gust to 40. Im out, thank the judges and went home. Good test.


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Open call backs to 2 series 
1,2,3,4,6,8,11,13,14,15,20,23,24,27,28,31,32,33,34,39,42,43,46,47,48,51,52,
55,58,60

Scrapped land blind last night. Per weatherman winds were 52 mph late in afternoon. Start 8 am


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is what I heard from the Amatuer 1st series:

Setup is a triple. Middle bird, at about 200 yds is thrown first, then the right bird, at about 150 yds, then the flyer at about 225 yds from the left. All birds thrown from left to right.

Some dogs doing it, some with hunts, etc. Sounds like the judges will be judging....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

29 dogs back in Am: 1, 2, 4, 8, 9, 10, 12 thru 16, 18, 19, 21 thru 29, 31 thru 34, 37 thru 39


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Derby results?

Amatuer Callbacks?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

29 back in the A

Open callbacks 3,4,11,13,24,32,33,60


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Qual results
1st....12. Kismet/gallaway
2nd.....16 tubby/ edA
3rd.....8. Latte/cuury
4th ....14 blue/west
rJ ?/huffman

Congrats to all


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur callbacks

2,8,9,10,12,13,16,18,21,23,24,31,33,38


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Marth russell won the derby
Bill powdrill had the 4th
Rob erhardt got 2nd with a chessie
Milligan got 3rd, don't quote me on these I have slept since then


Thanks for loaning us the blind pole FOM, the AM water series will be fun tomorrow.

Sorry for the cell phone posting.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Tim Milligan, Bobby Farmer and Dealer on the Open 3rd!!!


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! to Kizzy and Gary!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Gary Galloway and Kizzy. Nice BLUE ribbon in the Qual.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats TIM and Bobby. 

Way to go Gary.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Bobby Farmer and Tim Milligan.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Gary and Kizzy only dog that did not handle in the last series. QAA 2 yr old.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Big congrats to Gary Galloway and Kizzy on the Qual. win!!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Tim, Bby & Dealer!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

What I heard about the Open:

1st - Maggie/Baird
2nd - ?? /Rorem
3rd - Dealer/Milligan
4th - Duke/Edwards
RJ - Gretzky/Schrader

Big congratulations to Mike Molthan & Frank Baird on Maggie's OPEN WIN!! She is a fantastic animal.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

savage25xtreme said:


> Marth russell won the derby
> Bill powdrill had the 4th
> Rob erhardt got 2nd with a chessie
> Milligan got 3rd, don't quote me on these I have slept since then


Congrats to Tim Milligan, Mike Malone and henry on the 3rd...should be about 19 points now!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Open second was Deb Z's Flint - who won last weekend.Flint is a really nice dog and maybe someday Deb will fill in his story - she did his basics and then decided he 'might' have what it takes to be a field trial dog so put him with Dave! She was dead on - Flint has done well under the Rprem's with both Dave and Ty handling him! Congrats again and to the others as well!!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats to Dr Ed on the 1st in the AM.

Holand looked good.

Ed, how did you like that porche swappin ends on the interstate in front of you? Haha


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

savage25xtreme said:


> Congrats to Dr Ed on the 1st in the AM.
> 
> Holand looked good.


*Yes!!* And that should get Ed & Holland to the big dance in June!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Tim & Bobby--Congrats om Open 3rd.:BIG:

Mark & Shalee--Congrats on Open 4th.:BIG:

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

savage25xtreme said:


> Congrats to Dr Ed on the 1st in the AM.
> 
> Holand looked good.
> 
> Ed, how did you like that porche swappin ends on the interstate in front of you? Haha


Thanks Gavin, I held my breath, I thought that 18 wheeler would turn that sports car into a pile of scrap metal, I thought those things were supposed to have good traction.....


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Well done Ed! Congrats


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Well done Ed! Congrats


Way to go Holland and Dr Ed


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Ed Aycock on the Amateur Win. Also to Tom Vaughn on the 4th with Danny.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Who won second and third in the Am? 

Congrats to Ed and Holland. Ed, wasn't this the dog you said you were not on the same page with after he went out in the Open? Congrats on your 2nd in the Qual with Tubby also.


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations to Tim Milligan and Bobby Farmer on the Open 3rd. Nice job!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Great job to Ed on the Am win!

Big congrats to Tim and Bobby for the Open 3rd with Dealer and Tim and Mike on Henry's placement!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Who won second and third in the Am?
> 
> Congrats to Ed and Holland. Ed, wasn't this the dog you said you were not on the same page with after he went out in the Open? Congrats on your 2nd in the Qual with Tubby also.


2nd FC-AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo Martha Russell
3rd FC-AFC Closed Haul to Windward Roy Mackey
4th Hasty Pudding Black Irish Tom Vaughn
RJ Trumarc's Chef Boy R.D. me
Jams to Tubby and me, James Roberts and Kate, Mike Molthan Maggie and one other of his dogs

After placing in his first trial this spring Holland and I have been struggling, most credit to Cherylon Loveland his trainer for working so hard with us to make us a team again. The win qualifies Holland for the National Amateur, his first and my first since running his mother in the 2001 National Amateur as well as my first all-age win in 7 or 8 years, so long ago that I don't remember where or when.


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hooray for Roy and Sailor's 3rd in the AM!!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

EdA said:


> Thanks Gavin, I held my breath, I thought that 18 wheeler would turn that sports car into a pile of scrap metal, I thought those things were supposed to have good traction.....



I'm betting they are getting a new set of tires and a leather detailing today.... 

I want to thank everyone for coming out, hope everyone made it home safely.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Dr. Ed and Holland!! Does this qualify you for the Nat'l Am??


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> The win qualifies Holland for the National Amateur, his first and my first since running his mother in the 2001 National Amateur as well as my first all-age win in 7 or 8 years, so long ago that I don't remember where or when.


Congrats Ed! Well deserved. Might the last one have been Kweezy at Metro. Last series on Gator Lake in front of the house... she made that BIG BIG test look easy, as she did many others in her career.

I'm super happy for you.

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Go Ed!!!

Angie


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Ed,
I knew it was coming, now I am really pissed about the cancelled breeding. All your boys are looking and doing very well, congrats to you and the boys. I will give the 3 of them a treat when they get to Colorado.


----------

